# TOMMASINI 1980s



## Jesper (Jul 21, 2020)

A TOMMASINI frame believed to be made specifically for US distribution. The top tube decal: "la bicicletta italiano per il corridore americano" (the Italian bicycle for the American racer). Made early to mid 80's based on BB top mount cable cable guides and dual bottle cage mounting bosses. Haven't seen this frame before so I relieved my friend of it for a small cost since we regularly buy and trade bikes from each other's inventory. Frame only without a fork.
Presently, l'm putting some old odds 'n' ends components on it: 3t "Grand Prix" cockpit; Galli brake levers and front deraill.; Suntour "Cyclone" rear deraill.; Camp."Mirage" calipers and "Victory" shifter levers; Sunlite BB; Burrows aero "blade" carbon seat post; LOOK pedals; unknown headset and cranks. Put on an old Bottecchia Columbus fork, and wrapped some used cushion tape on the bar. Got a set of Shimano rims with 600 "Tri-color" hubs l still need to service, and will eventually replace the black cable housing with yellow.

Not your "normal" TOMMASINI frame festooned with pantographs or "T" cut-outs in BB shell and lugs; but still is a quality made lightweight Italian frame, 70mm/Italian threaded BB shell, 27.2mm I.D. seat tube, unbranded forged dropouts. Seat stay caps have a similar design (3 grooves), but without the "T" as typical on a "Prestige" model. Looks to have had paint touch up at the head tube (no headbadge decal remnants); but overall paint and decals appear original, no rust, very minimal wear and tear. Probably made to sell at a lower price than the "Prestige" frames of the same vintage; especially considering that top tube decal. Not sure if this was a contract built frame or just made this way for the expected market. If anyone has any further information regarding this frame l would appreciate any assistance with its identification. The only marking is a semi-discernable "E" (see photo; it appears to be only "half" stamped in the BB shell, but paint may be obscuring the lighter part of the imprint), or it's a backwards "F" (?). I have no idea as to its significance; date code, paint code, builder code, size code, etc.


----------



## Jesper (Oct 15, 2020)

Apparently the crankset is a GIPIEMME Mundial model. No markings on it, so it not easy to identify until I found a Mundial crankset with markings and matching this one.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 16, 2020)

my buddy Lou has a later Tommasini, all Campy with Delta brakes, geometric tubing and pearl paint


----------



## Jesper (Oct 17, 2020)

bulldog1935 said:


> my buddy Lou has a later Tommasini, all Campy with Delta brakes, geometric tubing and pearl paint
> 
> View attachment 1284977 View attachment 1284976



A very nice Diamante example. Similar to my Tommasini Prestige. Nice to see some delta brakes being used, I still like them for their intended purpose (TT) when I am not as concerned about hard braking.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 18, 2020)

Lou's brakes work great and stop hard - I think set up is everything.  Most Campy brakes don't like more than 3 mm rim clearance.
The only problem he's had with them is they can mud up riding through slop.

Even my old Weinmann CP stop as good as anybody's canti or Vee-brake when set up properly.
Cable and shoe angles can make a Huge difference - bellville washers as pad shims to get caliper arms parallel vs. rim width, spherical washers for toe, etc.


----------

